# How to boot freebsd  from USB flash drive on RPI3B+



## ykla (Feb 4, 2019)

It's sure that we can boot  Raspbian  system from  _USB flash drive_ without any changes on RPI3B+. Then how can I boot FreeBSD from USB flash drive？ It's not work if I just boot it.


----------



## ykla (Feb 4, 2019)

I got it. It just boot so slow.


----------



## ykla (Feb 6, 2019)

Not work on FreeBSD 13.0.


----------



## trev (Feb 6, 2019)

Define "not work" ... what happens?

Also, refer https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/...-with-usb-pendrive-inserted.68230/post-407684 (unsure whether it will help as you provided no details of what happens).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2019)

ykla said:


> Not work on FreeBSD 13.0.


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

